# Contract for Coding on my own?



## Voni926 (Jan 10, 2018)

Does anyone know how to go about getting contracted to code on my own. I'm not having any luck with the normal call or interview process. So I'm trying to see if I can go it alone. I'm in the Kansas City, MO area and I'm looking for any help to get my coding career started. 
Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 11, 2018)

Consulting requires a ton of experience as you need to be an expert and self sufficient. You should continue to focus on finding employer based coding jobs. Perhaps go to the unemployment office and get assistance with beefing up your resume?


----------



## Voni926 (Jan 11, 2018)

CodingKing said:


> Consulting requires a ton of experience as you need to be an expert and self sufficient. You should continue to focus on finding employer based coding jobs. Perhaps go to the unemployment office and get assistance with beefing up your resume?



Well, as I stated. I've literally done everything to get a coding position but not one offer has been made. I have to use my knowledge before I start to lose it. My resume is honest and pretty extensive. I've been in healthcare billing for 17 years.  I don't want to take a position at $13.00 when I've been making way more than that. I got certified to make more and gain more responsibility, not less, so, thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 12, 2018)

I live in the mid-missouri area also and honestly $15 an hour is considered really good pay as an entry level wage. With no coding experience to put on your resume that is about top end for this area. If you are making more than that currently then congrats!  You could apply with remote companies to work from home either instead of or in addition to your current position.  I have tried this and have found it to be most rewarding.  You do have to pass the testing phase with most of them and again experience gets you the paycheck. Anytime you change professions you have to start at or near the bottom to earn your way to the top.  Try the remote companies and see if you can get in that way.  I am working with Maxim and they are awesome!


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 12, 2018)

I was in a situation similar to yours a number of years ago and passed up an opportunity to take an entry-level coding position because it would have been a big pay cut.  I ended up regretting that decision because it would have been a good learning opportunity and an investment that would have paid off in the long run in more way than one.  I eventually did get into better paying a coding job but it was something of a freak circumstance where the employer needed someone quickly and I happened to be there, but it ended up being an extremely difficult and humbling learning experience for me as I was in over my head.  I found that coding in the real world is quite different from what I learned during the certification process and from what I had known in billing and claims processing.  In retrospect, I believe there is really no substitute for finding a good entry-level position where you can have someone mentor you and give you feedback on your work.  I would strongly recommend against trying to do it on your own until you've had that opportunity, and would encourage you to persist in looking for a good fit and to be open to taking a pay cut if necessary or, as Debra has suggested, do this in addition to your current work.  With the extensive experience in your background, you will learn quickly and I believe a year or two of on-the-job coding training would position you very well in the marketplace for better opportunities, as it did for me.


----------

